# Kirkland or Authority



## Maxxy (May 5, 2010)

I have a 8 month old malti-poo. I recently adopted him and he was on iams smart puppy. I then changed him to Authority® Puppy Food with Real Lamb (Petsmart brand) upon recommendation. I mix a tablespoon of Authority with Lamb wet food in at morning and night. This was started as it does get him to eat more.
He eats very little so cost is not a huge issue as it is looking like it will last a loooong time. However, I have been researching more about foods and the authority brand doesn't seem to be as great as I was lead to believe.
I saw Costco there was the Kirkland brand food and wondered if that would be better for him?
Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Both Authority and Kirkland are ok about the same quality wise, except Kirkland doesent have corn, which is a common allergen.


----------



## Maxxy (May 5, 2010)

What would be better (other brands)?


----------



## fourshort (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't used authority, but kirkland is good. I've been feeding Taste of the Wild to my gang, and they are loving it. My 14 year old dachshund w/ skin issues did ok on the kirkland, but looks awesome now!

My cat still eats kirkland, since I bought him a big bag of it in november. Stupid me, buying a 30 lb bag for one cat, it's only half gone .


----------

